

I'm Rich, You're Hot: The cold mathematics of sugar daddy dating - bjacobel
http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/im-rich-youre-hot

======
angersock
So, in complete seriousness, how is this scored under modern feminism?

~~~
bjacobel
I don't think any feminists support prostitution as a form of empowerment. So
it scores pretty low.

